# Feeling excellent today!



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just thought I'd share that I have been feeling incredibly good all day. I have been taking hydrocortisone for a little over two months now which is basically just cortisol in pill form. I started taking this because I discovered that my cortisol levels are extremely low. My endocrinologist said that it should take 3-18 months for things to get completely balanced out. Everyday I have been feeling a bit more better. I also take DHEA which is a supplement that balances out hormone levels. Also I just started taking suboxone a week ago and that has really helped take the edge off things. Just wanted to share my progress and that I have been feeling really good. I am not 100% but DP has not bothered me hardly at all for this entire day. I am still mentally a bit fuzzy but the progress I feel I've made in that past 2 months is definitely worth sharing. If you have the means go to an endocrinologist and get your cortisol levels checked!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Way to go Kenny!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

That is SO great. You totally deserve it. I remember how miserable you were just a few months back.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

YEAH KENNY, WOO HOO!!!


----------



## sirreal (Mar 20, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I just thought I'd share that I have been feeling incredibly good all day. I have been taking hydrocortisone for a little over two months now which is basically just cortisol in pill form. I started taking this because I discovered that my cortisol levels are extremely low. My endocrinologist said that it should take 3-18 months for things to get completely balanced out. Everyday I have been feeling a bit more better. I also take DHEA which is a supplement that balances out hormone levels. Also I just started taking suboxone a week ago and that has really helped take the edge off things. Just wanted to share my progress and that I have been feeling really good. I am not 100% but DP has not bothered me hardly at all for this entire day. I am still mentally a bit fuzzy but the progress I feel I've made in that past 2 months is definitely worth sharing. If you have the means go to an endocrinologist and get your cortisol levels checked!


I believe a few days ago you replied to a post and mentioned that opiates helped save you life or something like that. I am just curious if you could elaborate on your experience with suboxone. This drug basically has the opposite affect of opiates. I have been interested in the use of suboxone for DP, but there is very little research so I am hesitant. Have you had any side affects with suboxone? How is it "taking the edge off"?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

great news buddy, well pleased for you.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

YAY! So happy for you dude!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sirreal said:


> I believe a few days ago you replied to a post and mentioned that opiates helped save you life or something like that. I am just curious if you could elaborate on your experience with suboxone. This drug basically has the opposite affect of opiates. I have been interested in the use of suboxone for DP, but there is very little research so I am hesitant. Have you had any side affects with suboxone? How is it "taking the edge off"?


 It doesn't have the opposite effect of opiates, it is a partial opioid. I don't fully understand it but I can tell you it feels similar to having taken opiates but without the high. Instead of a high and a low there is just an overall better sense of well being since it lasts a full 24 hours. I guess that is what I mean by taking the edge off. What I feel now is not artificial though, I don't feel good as in I'm high I feel naturally well. The only side effect I've had from suboxone is I threw up the first day and also it's difficult to get an erection.


----------



## sirreal (Mar 20, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> It doesn't have the opposite effect of opiates, it is a partial opioid. I don't fully understand it but I can tell you it feels similar to having taken opiates but without the high. Instead of a high and a low there is just an overall better sense of well being since it lasts a full 24 hours. I guess that is what I mean by taking the edge off. What I feel now is not artificial though, I don't feel good as in I'm high I feel naturally well. The only side effect I've had from suboxone is I threw up the first day and also it's difficult to get an erection.


Interesting. Thanks for the info. Please keep us posted on how this works for you. I know many of us are interested in suboxone.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sirreal said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the info. Please keep us posted on how this works for you. I know many of us are interested in suboxone.


I will definitely keep you guys posted. If I make it back to real life you guys will forsure know.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

wooooot


----------

